# LSD stock on E38s?



## Joe.K (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this isn't true, but did E38's ever come with LSD or LSD-like traction control behavior?

I ask because the rear of the 2001 740i sport i drive seems to slide out much more gradually and is easier to maintain/control than my sister's 2001 325i, both autos. The 325i does understeer understeer understeer and then oversteer and seems to jerk a lot more. Why if they both have open diffs? :dunno:


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i think its open


----------



## jle38 (May 12, 2007)

Joe.K said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't true, but did E38's ever come with LSD or LSD-like traction control behavior?
> 
> I ask because the rear of the 2001 740i sport i drive seems to slide out much more gradually and is easier to maintain/control than my sister's 2001 325i, both autos. The 325i does understeer understeer understeer and then oversteer and seems to jerk a lot more. Why if they both have open diffs? :dunno:


Not LSD, your 01 740i Sport came with 3.15 Open Diff.. We had a discussion recently at another E38 forum.

Per Jim Blanton of Performance Gearing

"1) yes, all the M60 models (1995 E38 V8 in US) had 3.15 stock, then when the M62 models (96 ~ 01 V8 E38) were introduced, the stock ratio became 2.93, but 3.15 was an option typically associated with the sport package, but not necessarily.

2) An M62 3.15 will bolt-in to any '96 and later E38, except that the side axles have larger bolts/bolt pattern and would have to be swapped with the stock final drive to fit. But the M60 3.15 is a completely different configuration (only shares front flange and front seal) even though the mount points are the same, and being 19mm longer from the front mount point forward, the M62 driveshaft is too long.

3) The "line in the sand" for the E38 750iL is 3/96, so only M60 - 3.15 will bolt-in to early models, M62- 3.15 into late models, with some minor modifications:

Pre 3/96 - M60 - 3.15 plus side axles from E39 M5,
3/96 to 6/00 - M62 - 3.15 is a direct bolt-in
6/00 on - M62 -3.15 need axles from the stock 2.81 final drive.

And, yes, according to the ETK, 2.81 was the only US ratio offered for the 750iL, and there isn't a sport option either.

Every time I try to put interchangeability into it's simplest terms, I still feel like there is some exception somewhere I missed, but I believe this is correct." (Jim Blanton of Performance Gearing)

JL


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Good info JL!


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

Can you post more pics of your car JL! I love those rims!


----------

